# 14th August Detailguardz Dirt Lock Pad Washer System



## WHIZZER

NEW FROM DETAILGUARDZ -Dirt lock Pad Washer System

We are extremely proud to present the latest product to our range. Introducing The Dirt Lock Pad Washer System. Enjoy cleaning any polishing pad within a few moments! Simply snap into the Dirt Lock bucket filter, attach your dirty pad onto the hook and loop handle, spray with our solution or cleaner of your choice and pump for a few moments. The results are a perfectly cleaned pad every time without using a machine polisher that can tear the delicate foam or microfiber apart! Works with any polishing pad from 1-10 inches. When your not using it for pad washing, place it in your wash bucket for a deep clean on your wash mitt as you dunk!
Contact your preferred car care store to order yours today!


----------



## WHIZZER

New From Detailguardz the Pad washer ....


----------



## Kenan

Looks interesting, get annoyed cleaning pads. I assume these would work with other grit guards?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Schipani

Hey! This system integrates the Dirt Lock bucket filter technology and is an attachment that plugs directly into it.

Currently available at In2Detailing for 59.95. Our pad washer is 100% designed and manufactured in our facilities in Canada to withstand the test of time. You can even clean several smaller pads simultaneously.

Checkout the first UK review from Detailing & The Beast: 




Thank you! :buffer:


----------



## Daniel Schipani

The first year of the Dirt Lock pad washer was an absolute success, thank you! Due to the demand being higher than we anticipated, we have been able to streamline the manufacturing process and pass the savings on to you guys. 

The new pricing is 47.95 Pounds for the pad washing kit!


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine

Hi Daniel,

Congratulations on a successful launch and year, always good to see innovation succeed.

Have you considered making the part that fits into the Dirt Lock bucket filter available separately?

As most people will have two bucket filters, one bucket could have the water in to clean, and the other bucket could be dry, and used to squeeze most of the water out of the pads. The one used to squeeze the water out could even have the design simplified to lower the cost.

Also, have you considered making extra rubber pads available for the filters? Perhaps we have some different size buckets in the UK, but a pad on each foot isn't enough to stop them floating when water is added to my buckets, which is rather frustrating.

Kind regards,
4W&E.


----------



## Daniel Schipani

We have just launched our new Dirt Lock Scrub And Pump, maybe that is something you could as well?






Yes, you can purchase extra Dirt Lock grips from our website: https://www.thedetailguardz.com/

Lastly, our new model since February has some massive improvements for the Dirt Lock fitment for our friends over the pond. It now sinks like an anchor and also adjusts for larger/smaller pails!

New features video demo here - >


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine

Thanks for your reply Daniel,

Yes, the newer model does look better, but for those who don't wish to scrap their current models, it doesn't help.

A retrofit option available in the UK would be helpful.

Another retrofit option would be clip-on weights to prevent the floating.


----------

